# Torii Wood Weapons



## Marshallb1967 (Nov 9, 2016)

anyone know what's up with Torii USA.com? I ordered a pair of nunchucks a while back and have received nothing. My emails and calls have gone unanswered, and now his phone's mailbox is full. So do I cancel my card payment or is this normal for the company before they ship?


----------



## KangTsai (Nov 10, 2016)

I say withdraw your payment. Every company I dealt with either provided no problem or responded immediately. Not professional from a business stand point at all.


----------



## Marshallb1967 (Nov 11, 2016)

update: they have gotten back to  me, apologised, and assured me it's shipping out monday or tuesday. will post another update upon receiving. this company appears to be a very small, possibly one-man operation. all their products are made to order with MANY variable options, so this was probably just a case of the guy just getting a bit behind. i have high hopes, anyway, as their products are absolutely gorgeous. they appear to be THE nicest chucks available. fingers crossed.


----------



## Marshallb1967 (Nov 29, 2016)

Marshallb1967 said:


> update: they have gotten back to  me, apologised, and assured me it's shipping out monday or tuesday. will post another update upon receiving. this company appears to be a very small, possibly one-man operation. all their products are made to order with MANY variable options, so this was probably just a case of the guy just getting a bit behind. i have high hopes, anyway, as their products are absolutely gorgeous. they appear to be THE nicest chucks available. fingers crossed.


----------



## Marshallb1967 (Nov 29, 2016)

They came. A bit late, but he upgraded my shipping to 3 day air, from the cheapest available. They are flawless. 3 lengths of 550 paracord, 2 recessed screw mounts, and the wood is beautifully finished. No rough edges, the port for the cords is smooth and flanged. I opted for the purpleheart and it is gorgeous, deep dark color and tight grain, oil finish. I couldn't ask for a nicer set of chucks. I highly recommend Torii Wood Weapons, just be aware it'll take a few weeks. Totally worth the wait and the money.


----------



## Mdwilson (Nov 29, 2016)

What?? No pics?


----------



## Marshallb1967 (Nov 30, 2016)

Mdwilson said:


> What?? No pics?


----------



## Marshallb1967 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Marshallb1967 (Nov 30, 2016)

They are a much darker, more purple-y purple than these photos show.


----------



## Mdwilson (Nov 30, 2016)

Very nice craftsmanship on these. Thanx for posting the pics.


----------

